# Exiting from Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo San Lucas



## Papa P (Jan 31, 2019)

I recently called Pueblo Bonito to see if they had a ready exit plan for anyone wishing to stop paying their maintenance fees and coming to the resort.  I was quickly sent a form that stated for a fee of $1000.00 US, that would be easily and completely handled by them.  It would simply stop being an obligation and anyone doing this would be out of the membership once and for all. 

Has anyone else done this or attempted to use this method for exiting their membership with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach?  Was it as simple as it seems?  After reading about so many difficulties from so many of the tug members, it seemed almost too easy.  I do know that due to so many, many complaints, some of the resorts are now making it easier to get out of a contract and possibly this is one resort that is doing so.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2019)

Pueblo Bonito has very little leverage to force a person living in the USA to pay their maintenance fee. Their leverage is you can't make a reservation using the delinquent account. 

Just tell them you are cancelling your membership and will not pay to do so. It is to Pueblo Bonito's benefit to not upset customers who may turn them in to all of the complaint boards, forums and organizations. 

Bill


----------



## Peter R Leighten (Jan 31, 2019)

That couldn't sound any easier Bill,  thank you.  I wonder, is it the same for the Villa Group, who are supposedly much harder to leave?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2019)

I really doubt that the Villa Group can enforce their contract on an American living in the USA for non-payment because they are not an American business doing business in Mexico. 

UVCI is a Mexican corporation doing business in Mexico. If they report you to the Mexican credit reporting company like Eqifax Mexico, that report is only looked at in Mexico to determine a Mexican credit rating. Why would an American care unless that person needed a Mexican credit rating.

Bill


----------



## ann4n6 (Dec 6, 2020)

We’re asking for an update on an exit strategy for 2 weeks at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We have paid this off 3+ years ago, and never never used it in any way.  We’ve heard that it’s possible to call customer service & relinquish our right to use. They are charging for this too.  

What’s our best option?  We’re mid-60’s and can’t risk travel with our health & the pandemic.


----------



## klpca (Dec 6, 2020)

There is an active facebook group for Pueblo Bonito owners. I gave mine away on there a few years ago. The buyer paid the transfer fee ($500). It took a few months for PB to process the transfer. YMMV but it is another option.

Btw, my maintenance fees were paid to a company here in the US so I am not sure if that has anything to do with enforcing the contract (if they were just a collection agent or if the seller was based in the US). My contract was a resale one that I bought on ebay.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 6, 2020)

ann4n6 said:


> We’re asking for an update on an exit strategy for 2 weeks at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We have paid this off 3+ years ago, and never never used it in any way.  We’ve heard that it’s possible to call customer service & relinquish our right to use. They are charging for this too.
> 
> What’s our best option?  We’re mid-60’s and can’t risk travel with our health & the pandemic.





Keep in mind that you don't own a Timeshare, but you do own a membership at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.

With that said, I would think you could just walk away from your membership and not have any issues (or dump it on eBay).



.


----------



## BeauPB (Jan 5, 2021)

ann4n6 said:


> We’re asking for an update on an exit strategy for 2 weeks at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We have paid this off 3+ years ago, and never never used it in any way.
> 
> Please provide an update on your “exit queries” at PBSS.  I also am considering this.


----------



## BeauPB (Jan 5, 2021)

Papa P said:


> I recently called Pueblo Bonito to see if they had a ready exit plan for anyone wishing to stop paying their maintenance fees and coming to the resort.  I was quickly sent a form that stated for a fee of $1000.00 US, that would be easily and completely handled by them.  It would simply stop being an obligation and anyone doing this would be out of the membership once and for all.
> 
> Has anyone else done this or attempted to use this method for exiting their membership with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach?  Was it as simple as it seems?  After reading about so many difficulties from so many of the tug members, it seemed almost too easy.  I do know that due to so many, many complaints, some of the resorts are now making it easier to get out of a contract and possibly this is one resort that is doing so.



Hi Papa P
Were you able to avail of this exit program from Pueblo Bonito?  Thanks


----------



## BeauPB (Jan 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Pueblo Bonito has very little leverage to force a person living in the USA to pay their maintenance fee. Their leverage is you can't make a reservation using the delinquent account.
> 
> Just tell them you are cancelling your membership and will not pay to do so. It is to Pueblo Bonito's benefit to not upset customers who may turn them in to all of the complaint boards, forums and organizations.
> 
> Bill



Any more insights on this?  I have been a PB member for several years and now limited to travel due to age and the pandemic.  Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Jan 5, 2021)

ann4n6 said:


> We’re asking for an update on an exit strategy for 2 weeks at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We have paid this off 3+ years ago, and never never used it in any way.  We’ve heard that it’s possible to call customer service & relinquish our right to use. They are charging for this too.
> 
> What’s our best option?  We’re mid-60’s and can’t risk travel with our health & the pandemic.


I sold my PB Rose fixed week presidential unit on the PB Owners Facebook page:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/PB.owners  Just ask to join the group and then post what you have and what you're asking for it.  Most likely someone will be interested and probably would pay the transfer fee plus a little more. Look at your certificate of ownership and it should give you what the transfer fee is.  The member services dept. will handle the transfer as it just amounts to changing the name & address on their records.  You don't need an escrow company.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 5, 2021)

BeauPB said:


> Any more insights on this?  I have been a PB member for several years and now limited to travel due to age and the pandemic.  Thanks



People like Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach so if you are no longer wanting this and the obligation is maintenance fee only you could have success giving it away. 

If you are old enough not to care what your credit score is just end communication with PB. A hit to the credit score is about all that can happen at default and it is not likely to happen because PB being a Mexican company probably doesn't report credit in the USA.

Bill


----------



## jackntomsmom (Jul 12, 2021)

ann4n6 said:


> We’re asking for an update on an exit strategy for 2 weeks at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We have paid this off 3+ years ago, and never never used it in any way.  We’ve heard that it’s possible to call customer service & relinquish our right to use. They are charging for this too.
> 
> What’s our best option?  We’re mid-60’s and can’t risk travel with our health & the pandemic.


We have stayed at Pueblo Bonito properties a lot & are heading back again in October. You can rent your weeks out as an option. We've thought about buying because my husband likes to go back every year.


----------



## pittle (Jul 13, 2021)

We bought our PBEB Master Suite (1-bdrm) on eBay for $400, including transfer fee, back in 2011.  We used it for overflow when we owned at the neighboring resort in Mazatlan.  Our kids loved PBEB.  Now that we do not go to Mazatlan, we have thought of selling it for the current $500 transfer fee.  We decided to keep it because the MF is not extremely high and when we deposit it with SFX we can get a 2-bedroom for less than the MF for bonus weeks where we own.  We often exchange it for an extra week in a 2-bedroom unit at the Buganvilias each November.

We never exchange our Vidanta or Buganvilias weeks, so that gives us something to exchange with.  One of our sons and his wife like to use a week for a vacation every couple of years and happily pay me the cost to get them a unit at a PB or another resort.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2021)

jackntomsmom said:


> We have stayed at Pueblo Bonito properties a lot & are heading back again in October. You can rent your weeks out as an option. We've thought about buying because my husband likes to go back every year.



Usually there seems to be plenty of resales , rentals and exchanges for PBSB. I don't like their system where you have to trade into rci to go to their other resorts.

Bill


----------



## pittle (Jul 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Usually there seems to be plenty of resales , rentals and exchanges for PBSB. I don't like their system where you have to trade into rci to go to their other resorts.
> 
> Bill


I did not like that either Bill, but was told & got it verified in an email, that we could go to any of the Cabo resorts once every 3 years without having to do the RCI. exchange  I am going to find out for sure since the "kids" want to go in late April for their 15th anniversary.


----------



## funtime (Jul 19, 2021)

I just sold my PBSB membership on Redweek and split the 500 transfer fee with the buyer.  The transfer process just requires notarized signatures.  It is really pretty easy.  The contact I used was Antonio.Higuera@pueblobonito.com.  He can send you the transfer instructions.  Selling it or giving it away is a better way to go than just walking away.  The offer to relinquish for 1,000 also seems pretty fair as well.  I have a Colorado timeshare that I wanted to give back and it was close to 2,500!  I said no thanks.


----------

